# iPad mini comme visionneuse



## flippy (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour. Je me posais la question de savoir si mon iPad mini (récent) était capable d'être utilisé comme une visionneuse, en y branchant par exemple un DD externe. Je n'ai pas assez de place sur l'iPad lui-même pour héberger toutes mes photos, et je ne veux pas mettre ces photos sur un cloud. Une astuce, un moyen autre que le DD externe (hormis le stockage à distance) ?


----------



## doudee (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Moi j'ai branché un NAS sur ma freebox, c'est en quelque sorte mon Cloud perso


----------



## flippy (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir. Euh, qu'est-ce qu'un NAS ? :rose:


----------



## doudee (21 Décembre 2013)

Il s'agit d'un serveur de stockage en réseau. Un disque dur branché derrière ma freebox Révolution. Grâce à l'application Freebox Compagnon, gratuite sur l'appstore, j'accède à tous mes fichiers présents sur le NAS ( films, photos, doc...) et ce via une connexion wifi ou cellulaire.


----------



## flippy (21 Décembre 2013)

OK merci. Maintenant je vois ce que cest  . Cela dit je n'ai qu'une Freebox basique (la grise). Je vais me renseigner chez Free pour savoir si je peux brancher un NAS sur ce modèle. Merci pour la piste en tout cas


----------



## doudee (21 Décembre 2013)

Tu ne peux pas utiliser la freebox revolution comme NAS.


----------



## doudee (22 Décembre 2013)

Je me suis trompé, je voulais dire que la freebox v5 ne peut pas être utilisée comme un NAS, contrairement à la Revolution


----------



## flippy (22 Décembre 2013)

OK merci pour la précision (donc pas besoin de contacter Free). Dommage 
Même en branchant un NAS sur un network connecté en final à la Freebox (via switch) ?!


----------

